# Finally taking my ctd home!



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

They are finishing up doing my pinstripe and tint and I'm picking it up tomorrow after work. So excited. Just got a new job that is only 8 miles away but after driving this and the normal cruze. I still want this for the extra pep.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

alkiax said:


> They are finishing up doing my pinstripe and tint and I'm picking it up tomorrow after work. So excited. Just got a new job that is only 8 miles away but after driving this and the normal cruze. I still want this for the extra pep.


Awesome! You will love it if my experience is any indication!


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

I forgot to say they are throwing in nitrous too. It wasn't something i really wanted, but for free i figured why not.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Congrats! Post some pics when you can. What color and options?


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

White with tan interior. Sunroof, Navigation, Safety Package, Pioneer Sound, Convenience Package, Fog Lamps, Tint, Pinstripe, Nitrogen.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

alkiax said:


> White with tan interior. Sunroof, Navigation, Safety Package, Pioneer Sound, Convenience Package, Fog Lamps, Tint, Pinstripe, Nitrogen.


Very nice! Great choices!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats. ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats!! I personally couldn't have a tan interior because it would be filthy in 5 mins.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

WE NEED PICS MAN!! lol always love a new CTD member


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I must have missed an earlier episode of this drama??? Is this a new car delivery and the dealership is installing nitrous? I'm guessing this is aftermarket updates going on.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Is this a new car delivery and the dealership is installing nitrous? I'm guessing this is aftermarket updates going on.


 Looks like he is getting Nitrogen filled tires, not Nitrous Oxide for the motor.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> I must have missed an earlier episode of this drama??? Is this a new car delivery and the dealership is installing nitrous? I'm guessing this is aftermarket updates going on.


*nitrogen yes Not the first time I've said that and gotten that response.


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

WTF, your dealer doesn't install Nitrous on all the vehicles it sells for free?


----------

